# Need Help with Photo Gallery



## Ruth (Apr 28, 2005)

I noticed that the site has a photo gallery for posting pictures.  I was all excited and started posting pictures of some of the cakes I've made.   

But after a few pictures I was told that I exceeded my storage space.   

Now that I realize that I have such limited space, I want to go back and remove some pictures and replace them with others.  I can't figure out how to remove a picture.  I've looked through this forum and the FAQ and haven't found anything, so I apologize if this has already been answered somewhere and I just couldn't locate it.

Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

MJ can help here. MJaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..........we need you.


----------



## MJ (Apr 28, 2005)

I can remove the pics you want removed and then you can post your new ones. Which ones do you want me to remove?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 28, 2005)

If you could I would really like you to remove all of my photos.  That way I can try to shrink the file size a bit and repost them along with a few others.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MJ (Apr 28, 2005)

Ruth said:
			
		

> If you could I would really like you to remove all of my photos. That way I can try to shrink the file size a bit and repost them along with a few others.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


 
Your welcome Ruth. I will go ZAP all your pictures right now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you so much for you help!

I hate to be a bother, but I'm still having some difficulties with this... I saw that you deleted the old ones and I started uploading some new ones.  Everything was going fine until it hung on the upload of one... I stopped it and tried again.  Only to find that it was now up twice!  And now it won't let me add anymore pictures eventhough I've only used up about 1/2 of my allocated space.  

I'm sorry I'm such a pain, but can you please help again?

Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

No problem Ruth - MJ will come to the rescue.


----------



## MJ (Apr 28, 2005)

You should be good to add another picture Ruth.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks MJ - you're great!


----------



## HanArt (Apr 28, 2005)

Ruth, you can set up a free, temporary account at picturetrail.com. If you like the lay of the land and want a permanent spot for your photos the yearly cost is minimal. They make it easy to share photos. 

http://www.picturetrail.com/


----------



## Ruth (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for all your help.  It still isn't letting add more pictures.   Oh well. I'm going to give up now.  Sorry to be such a bother.

Also, thanks HanArt for the link but I'm not looking for a permanent spot for my photos, I was just looking to share them with the people here at DC.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## HanArt (Apr 29, 2005)

Ruth said:
			
		

> Also, thanks HanArt for the link but I'm not looking for a permanent spot for my photos, I was just looking to share them with the people here at DC.


 
Sorry I wasn't too clear. Picturetrail makes sharing easy ... anywhere on the net. It's as simple as copying the URL. 

You can join for free and try it out for 30 days or so. Or, keep rejoining using different names.  

Here's a farmers' market haul from last December.


----------

